# Rondo to Paul: "I've got a ring and you'll never get one"



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> So, here was Rondo surrounded with an embarrassment of point guard riches – K.G., Paul Pierce(notes) and Ray Allen(notes), a championship banner and a fat, new $55 million contract. Rondo felt emboldened, eager to engage Paul. The procession of trash talk, sources said, pushed into the personal when Rondo was heard to tell Paul, “I’ve got a ring, and you’re never gonna win one.”
> 
> As they traded technical fouls at the Boston Garden, as emotions escalated, sources said Rondo declared that Paul wished he could be him, suggesting that his frustration dripped with envy. On the way to the locker room, Hornets coach Byron Scott heard Paul insist that Rondo “is gonna respect me as a man,” and soon Paul started on his way down the corridor to tell the Celtics point guard himself.


Lol more like you've got 3 HOfers you lucky punk


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Rondo is a insecure punk. Paul will get at least 1, probably more.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

More than likely Chris Paul will never get a ring, unless he demands a trade.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Dem' fightin words!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> More than likely Chris Paul will never get a ring, unless he demands a trade.


It's no sure thing. With Kobe, Lebron, Duncan, Anthony, and Howard all in the league for the next 5-7 years (longer for the young guys), there is no guarantee that Paul will win anything.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Once Shinn sells the team to a billionaire, they'll get the pieces he needs to compete. There are no sure things in the NBA.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

A ring is never a guarantee. Just ask Ewing, Malone, Barkley, Stockton, etc.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

these celts are starting to remind me of the pistons of a couple years ago...win one ring, then become too cocky for their own good...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Let's clarify. Rondo doesn't have a ring. KG, Ray Allen and Pierce got a ring.


----------



## givard (Oct 30, 2009)

i dont see how Rondo can really use that as a winning argument, they are two very different guys, Chris Paul IS the new orleans hornets, Rondo is like 3rd-5th best player on the Celtics... Rondo has 2-3 HOF's to hide behind, chris paul is a legit mvp-candidate, no question who's the bether player.. Rondo should shut up or at least say something like "he's jealious because we won the game or something"... anyways i actually like both guys and i think this is just sad, pro athletes should be beyond ridicolous dissin' of eachother..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What's that thing on his ring finger?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> What's that thing on his ring finger?


Let's be further clear. Kenny Smith has two rings and Barkley has none. When Kenny said that, Barkley fired back that he didn't win a ring, Hakeem won those rings, he was just lucky enough to be on the team.


----------



## givard (Oct 30, 2009)

Hyperion said:


> Let's be further clear. Kenny Smith has two rings and Barkley has none. When Kenny said that, Barkley fired back that he didn't win a ring, Hakeem won those rings, he was just lucky enough to be on the team.


and barkley was kinda right in saying so, paul should just have pointed at KG, PP and Ray and said those guys won said ring, not you, you disrespectfull punk :smackalot:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shows how much of a punk we already knew he was. A lot of jealousy is coming out in that statement Rajon.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder if Robert Horry ever watches Jordan and laughs at him for having only 6 rings.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

trash talking is apart of the game and should be kept on the court during a game

i'm less agitated that it wasn't said in another medium


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I wonder if Robert Horry ever watches Jordan and laughs at him for having only 6 rings.


Probably not because Horry only has more rings because Jordan didn't play those two years and he knows that.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

was it really that bad that paul had to go into their locker room afterwards? i mean i'm sure players say worse stuff on the court.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

why wasn't anything mentioned about gold medals? missed opportunity.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

SlamJam said:


> was it really that bad that paul had to go into their locker room afterwards? i mean i'm sure players say worse stuff on the court.


Oh he probably said worse. He probably went to insulting close family.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He probably said something about Paul's grandfather being murdered. I mean Rondo is a punk.


----------



## givard (Oct 30, 2009)

:lol:


Spaceman Spiff said:


> I wonder if Robert Horry ever watches Jordan and laughs at him for having only 6 rings.


hahahah /thread right here :lol:


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

CP3 has a lot of ego and gets into **** on the court all the time but off it he's a class act. Doesn't help that his team has fallen as far as it did these past couple of seasons and that his organization's success largely depends on CP3 being the best PG in the league.

That said the overrated and overpaid Rondo looks like the bigger d-bag here. Definitely understandable to act the way CP3 did especially from a PG on the level of Rondo whose taking the **** talking to a personal level. Also agreed with this quote from a related article:



> *“If Rondo had to trade in K.G., Pierce, Ray and Rasheed for the guys that Chris plays with [in New Orleans], I guarantee that you wouldn’t be seeing Rondo get a $55 million contract,” one Hornets source said*
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...slug=aw-paulhornets110309&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good for Rondo. Chris Paul is a douche bag. He was probably **** talking to Rondo all game, throwing chicken wings, and trying to entice Rondo into offensive fouls by sticking his leg out, and shoving his *** under players as he dribbles like Paul always does. Rondo has nothing to worry about when it comes to being compared in character with Paul. For all Rondo's flaws, Paul is the dirty player, with a terrible attitude. Chris Paul hit's dudes in the balls when he gets sad on the basketball court. Chris Paul throws chicken wings at dudes faces, and flops like a mother ****er. Paul is a piece of trash.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rondo is a moron. He's not the reason the Celtics got a ring. If it wasn't for KG, Pierce and Allen, nobody would know who the **** he is.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> Rondo is a moron. He's not the reason the Celtics got a ring. If it wasn't for KG, Pierce and Allen, nobody would know who the **** he is.


Come on man, do you not watch NCAA basketball ? Rondo was well known before he entered the NBA playing at Kentucky. And being a 21st pick in the 2006 NBA draft by the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So if Eddie House was the starting PG on that 2007-2008 team, the Celtics still would have won the title. Right guys?

Thread is all kinds of lol.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> More than likely Chris Paul will never get a ring, unless he demands a trade.


I dont see how in this day and age with the Spurs as dominant as they have been these types of statements can still be made. Small markets can dominate. I know you are old school HKF but it's not 1998 anymore. A franchise can be turned around pretty quickly in this day and age. The Hornets ownership and management have a pretty bad reputation and trust me it isn't an easy task to defend, but ever since Chris Paul was drafted I think they have shown they are willing to spend money and try and help the team more than they ever have in the past.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Floods said:


> So if Eddie House was the starting PG on that 2007-2008 team, the Celtics still would have won the title. Right guys?
> 
> Thread is all kinds of lol.


would it be surprising though? Posey played a bigger role on their run than Rondo


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Floods said:


> So if Eddie House was the starting PG on that 2007-2008 team, the Celtics still would have won the title. Right guys?
> 
> Thread is all kinds of lol.


At times during the Finals that year, it sure felt like House or Cassell were starting at point guard. Obviously they did not, but the Celtics had to pull Rondo several times because he was too much of a liability on offense.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

croco said:


> At times during the Finals that year, it sure felt like House or Cassell were starting at point guard. Obviously they did not, but the Celtics had to pull Rondo several times because he was too much of a liability on offense.


+1

Paul is no saint, but Rondo is too cocky for his own good. Much like the entire Celtics team. I don't care though, they'll soon be put in their place. Again.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So THAT's why Rondo got all that money from the C's -- he's actually a fortune teller!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rondo is a good PG but I like my PGs with more of an outside jumpshot...and my favorite PG is Chris Paul sooooooooooo....

I also think it's comical when a role player says he's got a ring so he's better than a star player that doesnt. All you have to do is switch the players. Chris Paul on the Celtics...they still get a ring...Rondo on the Hornets would've never been in MVP consideration.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> +1
> 
> Paul is no saint, but Rondo is too cocky for his own good. Much like the entire Celtics team. I don't care though, they'll soon be put in their place. Again.


O noes! Trash talk!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Just wait Rondo, you'll be forgotten once you lose the All-Stars.

What a ****ing ***** move tho. Can't respect a guy who shows no respect for others and I hope Paul burns him next time the face off. Maybe even play him some chin music when he tries to D up tightly and take the T for call him a scrub while he's on the ground.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Rondo is nowhere near being better than Paul, I laugh at how cocky he has gotten over the last few seasons, like it was mentioned in this thread, if they switch places the Hornets are a lottery team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So if both players played for the opposite team, and Paul had a ring and said this to Rondo, everyone would be okay with it, right?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> would it be surprising though? Posey played a bigger role on their run than Rondo


Not really.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I dont see how in this day and age with the Spurs as dominant as they have been these types of statements can still be made. Small markets can dominate. I know you are old school HKF but it's not 1998 anymore. A franchise can be turned around pretty quickly in this day and age. The Hornets ownership and management have a pretty bad reputation and trust me it isn't an easy task to defend, but ever since Chris Paul was drafted I think they have shown they are willing to spend money and try and help the team more than they ever have in the past.


My statement has nothing to do with Paul and everything to do with the Hornets as an organization. They have an inferior arena so they really aren't going to operate in the black, which means they aren't going to operate against the luxury tax (willingly). The teams that win the title are in the 80 million dollar payroll. I just can't see the Hornets ever doing that unless they get a game changing franchise big to go with Paul. What probably happens is Paul ends up playing for another franchise one day after his prime has been wasted dragging mediocre Hornets teams to the playoffs only to get knocked out of round 1 year after year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Floods said:


> So if both players played for the opposite team, and Paul had a ring and said this to Rondo, everyone would be okay with it, right?


No, he would still look like a *******.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Rondo is a punk. Chris Paul is twice the player he is. This stuff goes without saying though. It's quotes like this that he'll never live down.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Rondo is a good PG but I like my PGs with more of an outside jumpshot...and my favorite PG is Chris Paul sooooooooooo....
> 
> I also think it's comical when a role player says he's got a ring so he's better than a star player that doesnt. All you have to do is switch the players. Chris Paul on the Celtics...they still get a ring...Rondo on the Hornets would've never been in MVP consideration.


Swap them teams and the Celtics win 75 games. Can you picture CP3 with Pierce, Allen, Garnett, and 'Sheed to convert his passes?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel said:


> No, he would still look like a *******.


Paul? Even though it would be a case of the better player talking to the lesser player (which seems to be everyone's problem here)?

I'm actually surprised there haven't been any 'lol KG tawt him to akt liek this, watta doosh' posts. Yet.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> My statement has nothing to do with Paul and everything to do with the Hornets as an organization. They have an inferior arena so they really aren't going to operate in the black, which means they aren't going to operate against the luxury tax (willingly). The teams that win the title are in the 80 million dollar payroll. I just can't see the Hornets ever doing that unless they get a game changing franchise big to go with Paul. What probably happens is Paul ends up playing for another franchise one day after his prime has been wasted dragging mediocre Hornets teams to the playoffs only to get knocked out of round 1 year after year.


I expect Paul to just walk out on the Hornets when he hits free agency in a couple of years. I'm hopeful that Boston's secret rebuilding plan is to ship out Rondo for him in a sign & trade. :bsmile:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, Rondo is a punk. Chris Paul is twice the player he is. This stuff goes without saying though. It's quotes like this that he'll never live down.


If Paul doesn't win a ring, what's there to live down?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, even if that's the case. Any time a player does that, it would make him look like a *******, in my opinion.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Floods said:


> Paul? Even though it would be a case of the better player talking to the lesser player (which seems to be everyone's problem here)?
> 
> I'm actually surprised there haven't been any 'lol KG tawt him to akt liek this, watta doosh' posts. Yet.


Rondo behaved like this before Garnett arrived. It's why he was so widely disliked by his teammates his rookie year.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Basileus Munro said:


> Swap them teams and the Celtics win 75 games. Can you picture CP3 with Pierce, Allen, Garnett, and 'Sheed to convert his passes?


That's a given. Imagine Rondo with out the supporting cast is the bigger discrepancy here... 
How terrible would they be..

Rondo
Mo Pete
Wright
West
Emeka

That starting 5 has 10 wins written all over it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basileus Munro said:


> Rondo behaved like this before Garnett arrived. It's why he was so widely disliked by his teammates his rookie year.


I'm aware of this. I'm stating something that I'm shocked that I haven't seen out of other people (those who are making these stupid ****ing complaint posts) yet.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Floods said:


> If Paul doesn't win a ring, what's there to live down?


Being a douchebag? 

If Horace Grant would have said it to Barkley and Malone in the early 90's, it would still be a joke to this day. Mocking a man who carries his franchise with a ring you got riding coattails of other players is cowardly.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Being a douchebag?


lol



> If Horace Grant would have said it to Barkley and Malone in the early 90's, it would still be a joke to this day. Mocking a man who carries his franchise with ring you got riding coattails of other players.


I really enjoy watching people flip out about trash talk and players being meanies.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

You've got more posts in this thread than anyone. So who is really flipping out? .


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> You've got more posts in this thread than anyone. So who is really flipping out? .


Most posts in the thread = flipping out? lol

I'm not in here *****ing about trash talk or douchebaggery or calling Rondo a punk because I think he's mean. That would be you (and quite a few other guys).


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

**** you Rondo!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'll just chime in by agreeing that Rondo is a huge douchebag.

This is up there with throwing Hinrich into the scorer's table, in my opinion. The kid is an immature little punk. And no, he did jack-squat at PG that year the Celtics won the championship. The Lakers didn't even guard him in the Finals and he did nothing.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Well you're pretty defensive. You're right that everyone pretty much agrees Rondo is a punk (even a Celtics fan) and you're in here trying to justify Rondo's foolishness.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I heard Jud Bucheler said the same thing one time to John Stockton.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Well you're pretty defensive. You're right that everyone pretty much agrees Rondo is a punk (even a Celtics fan) and you're in here trying to justify Rondo's foolishness.


Defensive? Try amused.

I'm not justifying anything. I just have to laugh at people who actually care about players being douchebags or punks or anything. I care about whether they can play or not, that's it. 

Also seems that if the roles were reversed and Paul said this Rondo (Paul having the ring), everyone would be fine with it. Judging from the whole 'well Paul's better than Rondo so Rondo will never live this down' thing.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Floods said:


> Most posts in the thread = flipping out? lol
> 
> I'm not in here *****ing about trash talk or douchebaggery or calling Rondo a punk because I think he's mean. That would be you (and quite a few other guys).


Fact of matter is if he said that to his peer, it would be a jerk comment, but probably not as big a deal. But when you're clearly the fourth best player on the team AT best, saying it to the guy who's arguably the best at his position in the NBA who's a franchise player as if you were on his level is a dick move.

Rondo is a good point guard, but like others have said he's been a liability to his team the year they won the championship, and they won it due to Pierce, Allen getting hot, defense and the softness of the lakers ALL before Rondo.




Floods said:


> Defensive? Try amused.
> 
> I'm not justifying anything. I just have to laugh at people who actually care about players being douchebags or punks or anything. I care about whether they can play or not, that's it.
> 
> Also seems that if the roles were reversed and Paul said this Rondo (Paul having the ring), everyone would be fine with it. Judging from the whole 'well Paul's better than Rondo so Rondo will never live this down' thing.


It would actually be considered classless since it's clear that Paul is a few levels above Rondo. Since it's the other way around, it seems more like insecurity/jealousy/ego of some sort.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Of course Rondo is a punk (he went to UK), but I have no problem with him trashing a bigger punk such as CP3.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Fact of matter is if he said that to his peer, it would be a jerk comment, but probably not as big a deal. But when you're clearly the fourth best player on the team AT best, saying it to the guy who's arguably the best at his position in the NBA who's a franchise player as if you were on his level is a dick move.


Rondo the fourth best player on the Celtics _right now_? I'd definitely put him above Allen.

As for the rest of this, who cares? I maintain that this wouldn't even be a thread if it was the other way around.



> Rondo is a good point guard, but like others have said he's been a liability to his team the year they won the championship, and they won it due to Pierce, Allen getting hot, defense and the softness of the lakers ALL before Rondo.


In three games of that series (all wins), Rondo had 15 and 7, 4 and 16, and 21 and 8. Yup, just sat on his *** the whole time.



> It would actually be considered classless since it's clear that Paul is a few levels above Rondo. Since it's the other way around, it seems more like insecurity/jealousy/ego of some sort.


Or maybe it would be viewed as simple trash talk, and the same people in here now slagging Rondo would be saying 'trash talk yo! deal wit it!'.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Floods said:


> So if both players played for the opposite team, and Paul had a ring and said this to Rondo, everyone would be okay with it, right?


Paul wouldn't waste his breath on a role player, and Rondo wouldnt have anything to say cause he'd be a miserable journey man


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like the fat contract went to Rondo's head. First, Rondo will never be the player Paul is. Paul is an MVP candidate(I personally think he deserved it in 2008) and Rondo is at best, the 4th best player on his team. Rondo is offensively challenged and not a good shooter at all, where as Paul can shoot and shoot 50% from the field. Paul is on a completely higher level than Rondo, even if he never wins a ring.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Chan Ho Nam said:


> Paul wouldn't waste his breath on a role player, and Rondo wouldnt have anything to say cause he'd be a miserable journey man


Exactly. It's a dumb hypothetical because it would never happen. The only reason Rondo aimed his attack at Paul is because Paul is better than him. There is nobody in the league better than Paul at his position, so he would have nobody to be a jerk to. 

If he were to win a title and say the same thing to LeBron James, it would absolutely be classless and there absolutely would be a thread about it longer than this one.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Floods said:


> Most posts in the thread = flipping out? lol
> 
> I'm not in here *****ing about trash talk or douchebaggery or calling Rondo a punk because I think he's mean. That would be you (and quite a few other guys).


It's a messageboard...if you try and shut everyone up we shut down. You don't have to agree.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, if Paul was on the Celtics we'd might as well crown them right now. They'd be impossible to stop. Rondo is irrelevant to me... I actually prefer him on the court more than House or Marbury or anybody else... It's easy to double off on KG, PP, Ray when he's in the game, where as when House/Marbury were in you had to play everyone straight up. I love Rondo for the simple fact that he is so inept on the offensive end. It's the main reason why I dont see Boston winning this year. His game is way too flawed for a starting PG, and good a defense will make him beat them(which he cant). Paul could probably get 30ppg easily with the looks Rondo gets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Just because Chris Paul is a better player, doesn't mean he's not a bigger douchebag than Rondo, because he certainly is, and his track record is far worse than anything Rondo can ever say.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Of course Rondo is a punk (he went to UK), but I have no problem with him trashing a bigger punk such as CP3.


:cheers:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm gonna put it like this Floods and 23AJ.

Chris Paul has played dirty before, and may even be a d-bag on the court sometimes. But when you just look at basketball related things, CP's teammates love him, and he won't sell them up the river. But with Rondo, when your own teammates don't like you? So who's the bigger one?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tragedy said:


> I'm gonna put it like this Floods and 23AJ.
> 
> Chris Paul has played dirty before, and may even be a d-bag on the court sometimes. But when you just look at basketball related things, CP's teammates love him, and he won't sell them up the river. But with Rondo, when your own teammates don't like you? So who's the bigger one?


I was about to say this exact thing. Paul is a ***** only if something comes between him and winning and its over when the final whistle blows. He doesn't care about stats or anything all he wants is to win and during the game he will do almost anything to win. I'll take a guy like that anyday. Rondo is a ***** who's trying to get his piece of the championship fame pie before the guys that got it for him retire and put him back on the bench where he was before they all got there...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> I'm gonna put it like this Floods and 23AJ.
> 
> Chris Paul has played dirty before, and may even be a d-bag on the court sometimes. But when you just look at basketball related things, CP's teammates love him, and he won't sell them up the river. But with Rondo, when your own teammates don't like you? So who's the bigger one?


Sorry bub, but It's not a popularity contest. It's about one dude going behind another man's back and punching him in the nuts, and pretending he didn't do anything. It's about one dude constantly throwing chicken wings in the faces of players who actually guard him. It's about one dude being notorious for flopping, and *****ing anytime a defender so much as breathes on Chris Paul. The fact some of Rondo's old teammates who are not even on the Celtics anymore didn't like him means squat.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

Tragedy said:


> I'm gonna put it like this Floods and 23AJ.
> 
> Chris Paul has played dirty before, and may even be a d-bag on the court sometimes. But when you just look at basketball related things, CP's teammates love him, and he won't sell them up the river. But with Rondo, when your own teammates don't like you? So who's the bigger one?



CP3 and John Stockton are a lot alike. Little guys that were tenacious, borderline dirty players, but gave it 110% every night and their teammates love/d them.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If Rondo was fatter he'd get away with this. Douchebag things are funny if you are round...just ask Charles Barkley and Shaq.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Sorry bub, but It's not a popularity contest. It's about one dude going behind another man's back and punching him in the nuts, and pretending he didn't do anything. It's about one dude constantly throwing chicken wings in the faces of players who actually guard him. It's about one dude being notorious for flopping, and *****ing anytime a defender so much as breathes on Chris Paul. The fact some of Rondo's old teammates who are not even on the Celtics anymore didn't like him means squat.


Have you ever held a basketball...ya know in your hands...maybe when someone else other than your little brother was guarding you? Just curious. Basketball isn't played ON a messageboard we just discuss it here.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> CP3 and John Stockton are a lot alike. Little guys that were tenacious, borderline dirty players, but gave it 110% every night and their teammates love/d them.


Except John Stockton didn't hit guys in the nuts and pretend nothing happened.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Except John Stockton didn't hit guys in the nuts and pretend nothing happened.


You have lost all credibility with this statement. Stockton was a notorious nut puncher...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Have you ever held a basketball...ya know in your hands...maybe when someone else other than your little brother was guarding you? Just curious. Basketball isn't played ON a messageboard we just discuss it here.


Chris Paul is a notorious flopper, instigator via trash talking, shoving/pushing other players etc Chris Paul hit a guy in the nuts and pretended nothing happened. Chris Paul mouths off to players less than his skill set all the time. Like when the Hornets played the Knicks last year, Paul was trash talking Nate Robinson all game, until Nate just had enough of his bull ****.

In case you forgot that game.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

23AJ said:


> Except John Stockton didn't hit guys in the nuts and pretend nothing happened.



I think it's a bit unfair to use a clip from Paul's days at Wake Forest to determine if he's a dirty player. And Stockton was known for being dirty at times as well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> You have lost all credibility with this statement. Stockton was a notorious nut puncher...



Prove it. I proved Chris Paul is a nut puncher. Credit goes to the one with evidence. Not just because you say so, and are a blow hard for Chris Paul.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I think it's a bit unfair to use a clip from Paul's days at Wake Forest to determine if he's a dirty player. And Stockton was known for being dirty at times as well.


There are plenty of clips of Chris Paul in the NBA showcasing his trash talking to Hall of Fame players such as Jason Kidd, and to lesser players such as Nate Robinson. Or have you forgotten all the dookie Paul instigates in just about every game when another PG actually plays a little defense against him ? And why is it we hold other college students responsible for their actions, but your telling us It's not fair for Chris Paul ? Damn dude. 

Video to refresh your memory.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I grew up watching John Stockton for the vast majority of his career...
From an ESPN ranking:



> 5. John Stockton (86 letters)
> Why is there no mention of John Stockton, pound-for-pound, the dirtiest athlete in professional sports? This guy sets more illegal screens than any other player. If this guy was six inches taller, he'd have set the record for most personal fouls. But he knows he can get away with a hard elbow to the torso, so he does it to everyone. By the way, if John Stockton is No. 1, then his pal in crime, Karl Malone, is a sure No. 2.
> Adam Hudes
> Los Angeles
> ...


Linkage



> John Stockton – It must have been his height, or lack thereof, because John Stockton flew under the referees radar as one dirty player. He made his career working the pick and roll with fellow Utah Jazz player Karl Malone, but most would call him an expert of the rolling pick. Stockton defines the term moving screen. He also seemed just tall enough to deliver a hard elbow to the groin, or the gut if the opposing player was having a lucky day. And when a man wears shorts that small and gets in tight on defense, that is just dirty, plain and simple.


Linkage

It's not video but its very well known...so well known in fact that I don't know if I should trust anything you say...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well my little game of chess has worked to perfection.

Anyone with out bias in this Rondo/Paul debate can clearly see the underlining point I was able to bring to the surface. Which Flood was pointing out earlier on.

What Paul does is combated and apologized for. And clearly okay in peoples minds, because apparently he's Chris Paul, and his teammates like him.

Yet what Rondo says, is more offensive and Rondo is ridiculed and criticized by the same people who defend Paul's shady actions which are by far worse than anything Rondo has done.

Check mate.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

23AJ said:


> The fact some of Rondo's old teammates who are not even on the Celtics anymore didn't like him means squat.


Those "ex-teammates" included Paul Pierce, Kendrick Perkins, and Tony Allen. The current teammates that get fed up with him include Kevin Garnett & Ray Allen. The latter two joined the chorus last year on a flight back to Boston when Rondo decided to assert his leadership and staged an impromptu players' meeting, and tried tossing the guys whose coattails he's riding under the bus.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

23AJ said:


> There are plenty of clips of Chris Paul in the NBA showcasing his trash talking to Hall of Fame players such as Jason Kidd, and to lesser players such as Nate Robinson. Or have you forgotten all the dookie Paul instigates in just about every game when another PG actually plays a little defense against him ? And why is it we hold other college students responsible for their actions, but your telling us It's not fair for Chris Paul ? Damn dude.
> 
> Video to refresh your memory.



If trash talking constitutes as being dirty and an overall ***, I guess you didn't watch 90's basketball, where trash talking was done by many, if not most players. Nate does his share of trash talking and showboating, yet I don't see anyone complaining about him.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I grew up watching John Stockton for the vast majority of his career...
> From an ESPN ranking:
> 
> 
> ...


What looked to be a shot in the groin is all you got ? Sorry buddy, I'll need a little more evidence than Rumours & Innuendo to support your claim.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats actually the same thing that happened to Stockton. He was beloved despite being such a dirty player. Many say it's because he's white. Other say it's because his confrontations were more under the radar...like Chris Paul's are. You won't ever find me saying CP3 isn't a douche on the court. I think he does it within the boundaries. That punch in the nuts in college was plain wrong and there isn't a way to justify it...but you can still post it 1000 times as if a person hasn't ever made a mistake and I won't say a word.

The loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room...you and Rondo may have a lot in common!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basileus Munro said:


> Those "ex-teammates" included Paul Pierce, Kendrick Perkins, and Tony Allen. The current teammates that get fed up with him include Kevin Garnett & Ray Allen. The latter two joined the chorus last year on a flight back to Boston when Rondo decided to assert his leadership and staged an impromptu players' meeting, and tried tossing the guys whose coattails he's riding under the bus.


We also have Kevin Garnett backing up Rondo to the criticism he' gets. So what should we believe, what you just typed, or what KG has said on record. Or is it all really blown out of proportion at the end of the day, and over all Rondo is in the good graces of his teammates now who are contending for championships.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If trash talking constitutes as being dirty and an overall ***, I guess you didn't watch 90's basketball, where trash talking was done by many, if not most players. Nate does his share of trash talking and showboating, yet I don't see anyone complaining about him.


I'm not the one with the problem with what Rondo said buddy. Come again. I'm simply pointing out that Paul is by a large margin a bigger douche than Rondo.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

23AJ said:


> We also have Kevin Garnett backing up Rondo to the criticism he' gets. So what should we believe, what you just typed, or what KG has said on record. Or is it all really blown out of proportion at the end of the day, and over all Rondo is in the good graces of his teammates now who are contending for championships.


The story of the Rondo putsch was just in the papers again, so it's not some hidden mystery.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Let's be further clear. Kenny Smith has two rings and Barkley has none. When Kenny said that, Barkley fired back that he didn't win a ring, Hakeem won those rings, he was just lucky enough to be on the team.


Barkley's one to talk, he tried to ride that same bandwagon with Hakeem and Drexler himself. He was just a year too late.

Leon Powe has a ring and LeBron doesn't. Should they fight now ?? That's why all those free agents flocked to winning teams. That jewelry means more than people realize. Whether you won it or rode along, a ring is a ring !

With the contract Okafor has, Paul is stuck with him as an undersized big who won't play hurt. He won't be winning anytime soon.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LA68 said:


> Barkley's one to talk, he tried to ride that same bandwagon with Hakeem and Drexler himself. He was just a year too late.


The difference is that Barkley carried a lot of teams over the course of a career. Kenny Smith was never anything more than a roleplayer.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LOL @ using that Nate Robinson video twice. They are trash talking and Paul tried to post him up and Nate didn't like it. This proves that Chris Paul is the dirtiest player of all-time? Hilarious. 

John Stockton was notorious for the elbow to the gut.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

23AJ said:


> I'm not the one with the problem with what Rondo said buddy. Come again. I'm simply pointing out that Paul is by a large margin a bigger douche than Rondo.



They're both douches, only difference is Paul does it on the court where as Rondo does it off the court, though he did have that incident with Brad Miller in last year's playoffs. I think Paul is getting some unfair heat when others do the exact same thing. Punching a guy in the nuts and running away is wrong, no doubt. But he was still in Wake Forest when that happened.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Always amazes me how people try to turn sports into a soap opera.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basileus Munro said:


> The story of the Rondo putsch was just in the papers again, so it's not some hidden mystery.


Nor is the Video I just posted, which I see you decided not to respond to as it doesn't mesh to well with your point. I mean your quoting a story written by whom? And who was quoted and who are the inside sources. 

I simply give you testimony from the horses mouth of the Boston Celtics in Kevin Garnett.

I believe the merit of my post stands up just fine to anything you want to say with support of the KG video.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Except John Stockton didn't hit guys in the nuts and pretend nothing happened.


That's exactly what he did ! He was easily one of the dirtiest players of his era. Punch, trip, undercut. You don't have to be big or a thug to be dirty. How do you think that pick and roll worked so well ??? You try to get around the pick and hear comes a hidden elbow. 

And all the while looking like Mr. Innocent. He never won either hahaha!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

LA68 said:


> That's exactly what he did ! He was easily one of the dirtiest players of his era. Punch, trip, undercut. You don't have to be big or a thug to be dirty. How do you think that pick and roll worked so well ??? You try to get around the pick and hear comes a hidden elbow.
> 
> And all the while looking like Mr. Innocent. He never won either hahaha!!


It's not true unless you can pull out a video from 2 decades ago to prove it in the next 5 minutes!


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Lol...Rondo is the punk and the nut puncher is the saint now. Funny stuff. Chris Paul is a fraud and has a little female in him if you ask me.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Basileus Munro said:


> The difference is that Barkley carried a lot of teams over the course of a career. Kenny Smith was never anything more than a roleplayer.


I'm just saying he shouldn't criticize others for riding bandwagons when he did the same thing himself. 

I see nothing wrong with riding a bandwagon. Win however you can , that's the object of the sport. Winning a ring ! 

Who cares who gets the credit. I want the championship...Oh , and the millions of dollars too .


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> They're both douches, only difference is Paul does it on the court where as Rondo does it off the court, though he did have that incident with Brad Miller in last year's playoffs. I think Paul is getting some unfair heat when others do the exact same thing. Punching a guy in the nuts and running away is wrong, no doubt. But he was still in Wake Forest when that happened.


Why is it unfair ? Because Chris Paul was young when he punched someone in the nuts ? I don't see anyone pulling out the Rondo is still young free pass card for any of his blunders. Chris Paul throwing chicken wings in the face of Jason Kidd in the playoffs a few seasons ago, is another time when Paul was being extremely dirty. Paul has a long list of douchebag moments that far out weighs anything Rondo has done.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's not true unless you can pull out a video from 2 decades ago to prove it in the next 5 minutes!


I was there when it happened. And also heard from the numerous players who were victim of him. 

I don't have to prove anything to you. It's your job to find out for yourself. Its called "research"


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Sorry bub, but It's not a popularity contest. It's about one dude going behind another man's back and punching him in the nuts, and pretending he didn't do anything. It's about one dude constantly throwing chicken wings in the faces of players who actually guard him. It's about one dude being notorious for flopping, and *****ing anytime a defender so much as breathes on Chris Paul. The fact some of Rondo's old teammates who are not even on the Celtics anymore didn't like him means squat.


23AJ, you have NO place to talk, considering the number in your name. You're a Jordan fan - how can any Jordan fan talk crap about dirty players when Jordan is very dirty himself? Don't remember how he'd sock someone in the sack to get an edge for a rebound?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's not true unless you can pull out a video from 2 decades ago to prove it in the next 5 minutes!



To be honest, Malone was even dirtier than Stockton:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bM-Y4UoiAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0nIHCR--Bg&feature=related


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Chris Paul punching Bruce Bowen, because gasp! Bowen plays defense. Guard your balls Bowen, you got a dirty rat under you.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> 23AJ, you have NO place to talk, considering the number in your name. You're a Jordan fan - how can any Jordan fan talk crap about dirty players when Jordan is very dirty himself? Don't remember how he'd sock someone in the sack to get an edge for a rebound?


Wow I like Jordan means I can't say Paul is a dirty *****. News to me. Try again Tragedy your really grasping for straws today I see. I guess if you guy's like Jordan you can't call out Rondo or anyone for that matter. The IQ level just dropped on these boards after that post by Tragedy.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Prove it. I proved Chris Paul is a nut puncher. Credit goes to the one with evidence. Not just because you say so, and are a blow hard for Chris Paul.


 
Video to prove that is harder to come by due to the fact that that didn't happen in the internet age of 24/7 sports and news.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> If Rondo was fatter he'd get away with this. Douchebag things are funny if you are round...just ask Charles Barkley and Shaq.


so you mean Top 25 all time great talents?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

23AJ said:


> Why is it unfair ? Because Chris Paul was young when he punched someone in the nuts ? I don't see anyone pulling out the Rondo is still young free pass card for any of his blunders. Chris Paul throwing chicken wings in the face of Jason Kidd in the playoffs a few seasons ago, is another time when Paul was being extremely dirty. Paul has a long list of douchebag moments that far out weighs anything Rondo has done.



I acknowledged Rondo's incident from last year's playoffs, and even another incident that I didn't mention. Stockton and Malone were both known for being dirty, yet they're loved. Why is Paul getting all the heat? He trash talks, so do many others. He has a few on the court incidents, so do others. Nate Robinson's actions escalated into a brawl, no one mentions that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tragedy said:


> Video to prove that is harder to come by due to the fact that that didn't happen in the internet age of 24/7 sports and news.


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

23AJ said:


> Chris Paul punching Bruce Bowen, because gasp! Bowen plays defense. Guard your balls Bowen, you got a dirty rat under you.



Bowen has even more incidents than Paul.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Nor is the Video I just posted, which I see you decided not to respond to as it doesn't mesh to well with your point. I mean your quoting a story written by whom? And who was quoted and who are the inside sources.


Doc Rivers & Ray Allen.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I acknowledged Rondo's incident from last year's playoffs, and even another incident that I didn't mention. Stockton and Malone were both known for being dirty, yet they're loved. Why is Paul getting all the heat? He trash talks, so do many others. He has a few on the court incidents, so do others. Nate Robinson's actions escalated into a brawl, no one mentions that.


Paul is even more obvious of an instigator than all the people you posted. Paul also flops like a female dog, he whines if any defender actually breathes on him, and Paul is a coward. The list goes on and on. The only thing Paul has going for him is that he's one of the best basketball players on the planet. That doesn't mean he's not one of the most dirty and unethical players o the court, because he is, and has a long history of it. And it will only continue this season on forward.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

23AJ said:


> Chris Paul punching Bruce Bowen, because gasp! Bowen plays defense. Guard your balls Bowen, you got a dirty rat under you.


lol @ the irony of this video.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2009)

23AJ said:


> Paul is even more obvious of an instigator than all the people you posted. Paul also flops like a female dog, he whines if any defender actually breathes on him, and Paul is a coward. The list goes on and on. The only thing Paul has going for him is that he's one of the best basketball players on the planet. That doesn't mean he's not one of the most dirty and unethical players o the court, because he is, and has a long history of it. And it will only continue this season on forward.



There were quite a few great players that were dirty and unethical. Paul isn't the only one.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basileus Munro said:


> Doc Rivers & Ray Allen.


Great story, so there was some internal issues with Rando and the big three. Not surprised, but I am surprised your harping on the portion of it, and not the fact Doc Rivers say's he can laugh about it now. The Celtics are undefeated, and apparently everyone is in the good graces of Rondo and vice versa. But I get it' Chris Paul's teammates all like him. Even though I don't think JR Smith had much care for him, but of course nobody will ever come out speak against the top tier guy's on teams. I mean even the article you posted explains pretty well how the hierarchy on basketball teams work.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> There were quite a few great players that were dirty and unethical. Paul isn't the only one.


Your not going to see me disagreeing with that. My favorite basketball player of all time Dr. J was notorious for having some terrible incidents on the hardwood floor. My point was simply to showcase that Paul is 10x the douche bag that Rondo is, and ever will be.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Is Rondo better than the following?

1. Chris Paul

2. Deron Williams

3. Tony Parker

4. Derreck Rose

5. Devin Harris

6. Chauncey Billups

7. Gilbert Arenas

8. Steve Nash

9. Jason Kidd

10. Baron Davis


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LA68 said:


> I'm just saying he shouldn't criticize others for riding bandwagons when he did the same thing himself.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with riding a bandwagon. Win however you can , that's the object of the sport. Winning a ring !
> 
> Who cares who gets the credit. I want the championship...Oh , and the millions of dollars too .


Well, as Charles still had something left in the tank that year, I don't think he was coattail riding. It would be like accusing Ray Allen of coattail riding. Kenny Smith was never anything more than a roleplayer, and could have been replaced with a lot of different players without changing the results. Just as you could have replaced Rondo with a lot of different players on that 2008 team without changing the result. Even during the 21/8 game that Floods was wanking himself over, Rondo shot about 7 for a hundred. He put on a Walkeresque shooting exhibition. 

Let's be honest here, what's bugging people isn't that Rondo was talking trash, if he were talking trash amusingly, a la James Posey, nobody'd give a ****. The problem everyone has is the way he did it, i.e. acting like the elementary schoolyard ***** that befriended the bully and is now taunting people while hiding behind his buddies. This isn't Scottie Pippen telling Karl Malone that the Mailman doesn't deliver on Sundays, of LeBron jinxing Gilbert Arenas. Does anyone think that if Sasha Vujina taunted LeBron in the same fashion with the same stupid line that he'd get any less ****?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basileus Munro said:


> Well, as Charles still had something left in the tank that year, I don't think he was coattail riding. It would be like accusing Ray Allen of coattail riding. Kenny Smith was never anything more than a roleplayer, and could have been replaced with a lot of different players without changing the results. Just as you could have replaced Rondo with a lot of different players on that 2008 team without changing the result. Even during the 21/8 game that Floods was wanking himself over, Rondo shot about 7 for a hundred. He put on a Walkeresque shooting exhibition.
> 
> Let's be honest here, what's bugging people isn't that Rondo was talking trash, if he were talking trash amusingly, a la James Posey, nobody'd give a ****. The problem everyone has is the way he did it, i.e. acting like the elementary schoolyard ***** that befriended the bully and is now taunting people while hiding behind his buddies. This isn't Scottie Pippen telling Karl Malone that the Mailman doesn't deliver on Sundays, of LeBron jinxing Gilbert Arenas. Does anyone think that if Sasha Vujina taunted LeBron in the same fashion with the same stupid line that he'd get any less ****?


Sasha is a terrible comparison to Rondo, Rondo you could make the case is a top 10 point guard in the league. Sasha isn't top 20 in anything in the league. And even more importantly would LeBron James be trash talking in a head to head match up against Sasha to being with ? I think a big part of the story people are leaving out is that Chris Paul was trash talking to Rondo as much as Rondo was trash talking to Paul. And if we take the history of both players into account, I would bet money Paul was the one instigating the trash talking.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Sasha is a terrible comparison to Rondo, Rondo you could make the case is a top 10 point guard in the league.


You can't even really make a good case for it now, it absolutely wasn't true in 2008. And given the flood of great young point guards coming into the NBA, I doubt it will ever be true for more than a year. And Sasha, as a roleplayer on a title winner, is absolutely a great comp because that's all that Rondo was.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basileus Munro said:


> Well, as Charles still had something left in the tank that year, I don't think he was coattail riding. It would be like accusing Ray Allen of coattail riding. Kenny Smith was never anything more than a roleplayer, and could have been replaced with a lot of different players without changing the results. Just as you could have replaced Rondo with a lot of different players on that 2008 team without changing the result. Even during the 21/8 game that Floods was wanking himself over, Rondo shot about 7 for a hundred. He put on a Walkeresque shooting exhibition.
> 
> Let's be honest here, what's bugging people isn't that Rondo was talking trash, if he were talking trash amusingly, a la James Posey, nobody'd give a ****. The problem everyone has is the way he did it, i.e. acting like the elementary schoolyard ***** that befriended the bully and is now taunting people while hiding behind his buddies. This isn't Scottie Pippen telling Karl Malone that the Mailman doesn't deliver on Sundays, of LeBron jinxing Gilbert Arenas. Does anyone think that if Sasha Vujina taunted LeBron in the same fashion with the same stupid line that he'd get any less ****?


Exactly. Stockton and Malone may have been dirty as ****, but those guys were perennial all-stars and legends. They were the Jazz. Chris Paul IS the Hornets. Take him away and the Hornets are ****. He has the right to talk a little bit. Take Rondo away and the Celtics are still contenders. Who the hell is that little **** to act the way he does? That guy doesnt respect nobody, and to make it worse, he himself is a nobody. He's not that good. That's why nobody likes the little ****s antics, and him prouncing around like he runs ****... Tossing people into bleachers, lol. Really, who the **** does this guy think he is?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

What's funny about this video is that Pierce was over with Chris Paul and Rondo came over trying to start crap. Chris Paul backed up and Pierce came over and nodded at Paul as if to say yeah Rondo is an idiot don't sweat him. 

Rondo started it either way. Didn't he say a few weeks ago that if he could handle the ball as much as Paul he would put up big numbers too? He has had a crush on Paul for awhile. It's just coming out now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So we've learned that 23AJ is an expert on douchebags.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


>


Good video. That angle shows that Rondo was the one that started the mini-altercation. Yes, the videos posted does show that Paul trash talks during the game, but leave it on the court during the game. When the games over, give the props and hugs and leave the court. Don't come up to another player and try to start something when the game is over. Especially when your team just won and you're just looking like a douche by rubbing it in their face.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Exactly. It's a dumb hypothetical because it would never happen.


Translation: should this hypothetical hypothetical happen, I would absolutely be proven wrong.

In other words, classic denial.



> The only reason Rondo aimed his attack at Paul is because Paul is better than him. There is nobody in the league better than Paul at his position, so he would have nobody to be a jerk to.


Now you're an amateur psychologist? lol



> If he were to win a title and say the same thing to LeBron James, it would absolutely be classless and there absolutely would be a thread about it longer than this one.


Good god. IT'S ****ING TRASH TALK. Not exactly a rare occurence in this league.

Just so I understand this completely: people talking about other people's mothers (which does happen, a lot) is absolutely fine, but once you say 'you'll never get a ring', that is crossing the line and challenging someone's manhood? Holy ****ing ****.



Geaux Tigers said:


> It's a messageboard...if you try and shut everyone up we shut down. You don't have to agree.


When did I tell everyone to shut up? I'm pointing out what I think are idiotic, (earmuffs, Patchwork) likely hypocritical posts about Rondo just being a kid punk and whatever else these people are saying.



Tragedy said:


> I'm gonna put it like this Floods and 23AJ.
> 
> Chris Paul has played dirty before, and may even be a d-bag on the court sometimes. But when you just look at basketball related things, CP's teammates love him, and he won't sell them up the river. But with Rondo, when your own teammates don't like you? So who's the bigger one?


For the record, I never even said Chris Paul was or wasn't a 'dirtier' player than Rondo. I could give a **** how someone plays, as long as they are good players who can help you win. 

Oh, and also for the record, we know that Rondo's 06-07 teammates didn't like him. How many of those guys are still on the team? Not too many.



Geaux Tigers said:


> I was about to say this exact thing. Paul is a ***** only if something comes between him and winning and its over when the final whistle blows. He doesn't care about stats or anything all he wants is to win and during the game he will do almost anything to win. I'll take a guy like that anyday. Rondo is a ***** who's trying to get his piece of the championship fame pie before the guys that got it for him retire and put him back on the bench where he was before they all got there...


So Paul cheap-shotting a guy in the balls is okay, because he was trying to win. 

Cool.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Sorry bub, but It's not a popularity contest. It's about one dude going behind another man's back and punching him in the nuts, and pretending he didn't do anything. It's about one dude constantly throwing chicken wings in the faces of players who actually guard him. It's about one dude being notorious for flopping, and *****ing anytime a defender so much as breathes on Chris Paul. The fact some of Rondo's old teammates who are not even on the Celtics anymore didn't like him means squat.


But he was trying to win!!



Geaux Tigers said:


> Thats actually the same thing that happened to Stockton. He was beloved despite being such a dirty player. Many say it's because he's white. Other say it's because his confrontations were more under the radar...like Chris Paul's are. You won't ever find me saying CP3 isn't a douche on the court. I think he does it within the boundaries. That punch in the nuts in college was plain wrong and there isn't a way to justify it...but you can still post it 1000 times as if a person hasn't ever made a mistake and I won't say a word.
> 
> The loudest one in the room is the weakest one in the room...you and Rondo may have a lot in common!


I facepalmed.



Organized Chaos said:


> Always amazes me how people try to turn sports into a soap opera.


Yup.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

That video by patchwork pretty much wraps it up. Your team WON. The game is OVER. You come all the way across the court to bump chests?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Floods said:


> Translation: should this hypothetical hypothetical happen, I would absolutely be proven wrong.


In the far-fetched event that it did happen, you would still be proven wrong. Chris Paul would *absolutely* be ripped apart on this forum and in the media if he released disrespectful statements about a player without a title to the presses. Especially an inferior player who he'd have no business picking on. If you don't think he would, that's you, but I'm pretty sure 99% of fans would call that classless. Your hypothetical would never ever happen, but even in your hypothetical, you're wrong. 



Floods said:


> Now you're an amateur psychologist? lol


You have psychology confused with common sense.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> In the far-fetched event that it did happen, you would still be proven wrong. Chris Paul would *absolutely* be ripped apart on this forum and in the media if he released disrespectful statements about a player without a title to the presses. Especially an inferior player who he'd have no business picking on. If you don't think he would, that's you, but I'm pretty sure 99% of fans would call that classless. Your hypothetical would never ever happen, but even in your hypothetical, you're wrong.


lolk

I tend to believe that more than 1% of fans would see as nothing more than the empty trash talk that it is, but whatever floats your boat.



> You have psychology confused with common sense.


Nope. You're saying the only reason Rondo went after Paul is because Paul is better than Rondo. Which is a pretty baseless assertion.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why would Ray Allen walk into the hornets locker room after the game to apologize for Rondo's behavior IF it was just harmless trash talk?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Floods said:


> Nope. You're saying the only reason Rondo went after Paul is because Paul is better than Rondo. Which is a pretty baseless assertion.


Paul is seen as the best point guard in the NBA. Rondo is jealous. It's that simple.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

where's a link for that?



Sir Patchwork said:


> Paul is seen as the best point guard in the NBA. Rondo is jealous. It's that simple.


you should probably never be a juror.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> Why would Ray Allen walk into the hornets locker room after the game to apologize for Rondo's behavior IF it was just harmless trash talk?


I didn't know that. It's pretty clear that some of the key guys on the Celtics are still irritated with Rondo. Like Munro has been saying the whole summer and in this thread.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Hahaha, so it's okay for Paul to talk trash, play dirty, and etc during the game. But it's not okay for Rondo to say something right after the game ends. My god these comments are as shady as Chris Paul.

And notice it's always Chris Paul instigating something, and in the middle of some bull ****. The other names in these scuffles with Paul are always interchangeable because they're not notorious baiters, floppers, dirty players etc.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

KG has no right to be irritated with rondo. pierce either.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

afobisme said:


> you should probably never be a juror.


Neither should you apparently. Ad Hominem.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Neither should you apparently. Ad Hominem.


Getting personal ? Classy dude.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Hahaha, so it's okay for Paul to talk trash, play dirty, and etc during the game. But it's not okay for Rondo to say something right after the game ends. My god these comments are as shady as Chris Paul.
> 
> And notice it's always Chris Paul instigating something, and in the middle of some bull ****. The other names in these scuffles with Paul are always interchangeable because they're not notorious baiters, floppers, dirty players etc.


You posted 2 videos and all of a sudden Paul is the dirtiest player of the game? I can do that too. In fact, Bowen can kick, push, shove Paul all over the court and one misplaced hand to the crotch and now he's the dirtiest player on the court?

Here's another view of that video you posted earlier. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmI4r1XviVI

And another video of Bowen hip checking Paul for no reason.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZWPy4C6q3k

Did you not see the video of the altercation? Paul was talking to Pierce and it was on good terms, but Rondo was the one that came up to Paul trying to start something. Paul didn't instigate anything.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not getting personal. Telling someone they'd be a bad juror without addressing the issue is a fallacy. Address the issue. Quit the amatuer psychology/bad juror crap.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> You posted 2 videos and all of a sudden Paul is the dirtiest player of the game? I can do that too. In fact, Bowen can kick, push, shove Paul all over the court and one misplaced hand to the crotch and now he's the dirtiest player on the court?
> 
> Here's another view of that video you posted earlier.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmI4r1XviVI
> ...


Dont need vidoes on that play. Saw the series, along with the series prior against the Mavs. Paul is dirty, a baiter, who flops so much, and complains any time a defender is close enough to breathe on him, saying where is my foul to the refs. Secondly I don't defend Bowen who is also notorious for dirty play, just pointing out another example of Paul doing the pathetic dirty paul crap.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

afobisme said:


> KG has no right to be irritated with rondo. pierce either.


They have every right to get irritated.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I'm not getting personal. Telling someone they'd be a bad juror without addressing the issue is a fallacy. Address the issue. Quit the amatuer psychology/bad juror crap.


Take it easy dude, make some mac and cheese and call it a day on this subject. We got basketball games to watch tonight.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Dont need vidoes on that play. Saw the series, along with the series prior against the Mavs. Paul is dirty, a baiter, who flops so much, and complains any time a defender is close enough to breathe on him, saying where is my foul to the refs. Secondly I don't defend Bowen who is also notorious for dirty play, just pointing out another example of Paul doing the pathetic dirty paul crap.


That's fine, and I agree with some of your points. But do you actually think it's okay for Rondo to go after Paul after the game is over? The footage clearly shows Paul was just giving the end of the game respect to Pierce, and Rondo walked over to Paul trying to instigate something. Your team won and that should be enough. Just walk away from the court if you have a problem with someone, but don't go over to him after the game and start problems and then have the nerve to tell someone that he'll never get a ring.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just seen the video.

After the game, Pierce and Paul having a talk, then for no reason, Rondo comes and starts being a dick. Rondo was clearly a bit jealous of the 22/8 Paul put up, compared to his 6/10.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Basileus Munro said:


> They have every right to get irritated.


you remember this?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Take it easy dude, make some mac and cheese and call it a day on this subject. We got basketball games to watch tonight.


I've been in sweatpants all day and it's my only day off. I can't take it any easier. I'm heading out to the Lakers-Thunder game in about 20 mintues, but until then you guys give me plenty to argue about.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

afobisme said:


> you remember this?


Not quite the same thing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, KG taunting calderon is even worse. the guy's much smaller than kg, and he's just outright clowning on calderon.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Just goes to prove how much of a douche bag Rondo truly is. Fun fact for Rondo. The only reason you have a ring is because of KG, Allen, Posey and Pierce. I can't wait too see what Rondo has to say in a few years when the big 3 become the big old and his team starts falling to the ground.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Trashtalking goes on in game all the time. Th Rondo/Paul situation had nothing to do with the in game trashtalking that goes on just about every night. I even mentioned above that if Rondo hadn't done precisely what he did do, no one would care. No one gave a **** when Pippen talked smack to Malone, nor when Bird talked smack in game. And Bird talked more smack than #s 2-100 on the list combined. There's really a big difference between the in game stuff and hiding behind Paul Pierce and shouting "I won a title and you never will nyah nyah, nyah nyah nyah!" For one it's not true. He "won the title" about as much as Kenny Smith "won" his or Sasha Vujina and Adam Morrison "won" theirs. He had the good fortune to be on the roster. That's all.

We in Boston know that he's unhealthily obsessed with Paul as he's talked **** in the media about being as good. He isn't. And I wish he'd shut the **** up about it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why are threads like this so long? Do people not watch the NBA for the basketball?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Why would Ray Allen walk into the hornets locker room after the game to apologize for Rondo's behavior IF it was just harmless trash talk?


Because Paul was butthurt over nothing? Ray probably wanted to help make sure Paul didn't sneak a gun into the building for their next matchup.



Sir Patchwork said:


> Paul is seen as the best point guard in the NBA. Rondo is jealous. It's that simple.


Really? How'd you arrive at this conclusion, doctor?



23AJ said:


> Hahaha, so it's okay for Paul to talk trash, play dirty, and etc during the game. But it's not okay for Rondo to say something right after the game ends. My god these comments are as shady as Chris Paul.


But the difference is, Paul wants to win, and Rondo's sole purpose for existing is to terrorize opponents and bully the innocent. lernbballplz



afobisme said:


> yeah, KG taunting calderon is even worse. the guy's much smaller than kg, and he's just outright clowning on calderon.


Was wondering how long it would take for someone to say 'well lol KG's a doosh!'. Congrats.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why are threads like this so long? Do people not watch the NBA for the basketball?


Sadly, no. ESPN and now the forums are like one great big tabloid.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I read most of this thread and then gave up.

The truth lies somewhere in-between. As a Magic fan, I can tell you first-hand that Rondo has become a very good PG. Offensively, he cannot get his own shot, and that is a major flaw. But, he plays tenacious D, distributes the ball well, plays aggressively, boxes out like few PGs can, and has sneaky strength and quickness.

However, he is also a huge douche if he did indeed say that to Paul. Trash talking is all fine and dandy, but things like that really show an overinflated value of self. Rondo is a good PG who a lot of teams would like to have. But CP3's talent and skills are otherworldly. He is the far superior player, and I think he will son Rondo in the future.

If the two were in opposite positions, the Celtics would have won another championship last year (without KG), and would be favorites for another this year.

Paul does play dirty and talks trash, but a lot players do. I think the "video evidence" of the Nate Robinson incident is really poor. Nate is one of the more fiery players in the league, and plays/acts with a chip on his shoulder. Now, if this had happened with a more reserved player, than yeah, I would buy in.

I don't fault either for talking trash, but Rondo's comments in this instance were really in poor taste.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Floods said:


> Was wondering how long it would take for someone to say 'well lol KG's a doosh!'. Congrats.


when did i say kg was a douche? nowhere.

read what i said contextually. my original point was that KG can't really complain about rondo being an ***.


----------

